# Account Closed problem with Hughes HDVR2



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

Original problem - bad tuner 2
Repaired by CCS twice
Tuner 1 seems to come and go

For most of this year, my Hughes unit has had the "tuner 2" defect that seems to be so common with these units. I was trying to wait until the end of the TV season before sending it to CCS for repair, but in early May, the first tuner apparently went bad. Now, it was unable to acquire a signal from the satellite, and could not complete booting. No live TV at all, so I packed it up and sent it to them, with a letter detailing that both tuners may be defective. 

I got it back two weeks later, and found that it was in the same condition - unable to acquire a signal from the satellite. Now, the System Information screen was showing my Directv Status as Account Closed. I don't know what this means, and neither does CCS or the six Directv CSR's that I spoke to, but I packed it up for a return trip to Indiana, with another letter suggesting that they may not have replaced tuner 1.

I got it back two weeks later, and nothing has changed. It will still not acquire information from the satellite. This time, I learned about something called "resend the authorization". I have had Directv CSR's do it, and I have even learned how to do it myself from Directv's website. Sometimes this process succeeds in allowing the unit to acquire information from the satellite, and most everything seems to work great (see below) for about two days. Then I find it in the Account Closed status again. This status may be getting triggered by the daily phone call it makes, I'm not sure. In the ten days I have had it back, it has followed this scenario five times now.

Here are some troubleshooting steps I have performed:

- Swapped Sat1 and Sat2 cables on the back of the Hughes unit.

- Blow air in the card reader slot, lightly rubbed a pencil eraser across the gold pad. The card is recognized, so this has never been a good suspect.

- Removed a Phillips DSR-6000 that works, and plugged the Hughes in it's place. The problem followed the unit, by failing again to acquire satellite information. This would seem to eliminate cabling and multiswitch problems.

- Removed the Access Card from the Phillips DSR-6000, and installed it in the Hughes. After recognizing the card swap, it still could not acquire satellite information. This would seem to eliminate a possible problem with the Hughes access card.

- Curious observation: During the brief time it works, I am not able to pickup every channel that I should. For instance, while I could tune to HBO 504, I could not see channels 501, 502 or 503. On one occasion, I could not get any of the Cinemax channels, 512, 513 or 514. Other channels would come in okay, including my locals. I found this condition to be fluid - wait a few hours and channel 501 would be available, but likewise, a previously available channel would become unavailable.

- Two other DVR's work fine - the Phillips DSR-6000 and a Sony Sat-60

- Do I dare think that CCS has failed to replace the first tuner, twice? I have contacted them with these details, but they deny any problem on their part.

Sorry for the long post, but I am suffering major TIVO withdrawal. Do any of you experts out there have any idea what could be wrong?


----------



## patonenow (Jul 22, 2005)

If that receiver is the only one giving you problems and CCS fixed it twice I would have to say it is your access card that is failing you. And no NOT the access card reader but the access card itself. To explain D* has known it has a problem with some of the older access cards and their newer "all in one" software going on awhile now. BUT to get them to admit it I doubt they will fix the problem because they want everyone to upgrade. And CCS can't give you a new access card because they also know it is D*'s problem.
All in all I have had many dealings with CCS over the years and know they really go over ALL things in the receiver so I have to assume that the card is the problem.
Good luck and I would keep after D* for a new FREE card.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

patonenow said:


> If that receiver is the only one giving you problems and CCS fixed it twice I would have to say it is your access card that is failing you. And no NOT the access card reader but the access card itself. To explain D* has known it has a problem with some of the older access cards and their newer "all in one" software going on awhile now. BUT to get them to admit it I doubt they will fix the problem because they want everyone to upgrade. And CCS can't give you a new access card because they also know it is D*'s problem.
> All in all I have had many dealings with CCS over the years and know they really go over ALL things in the receiver so I have to assume that the card is the problem.
> Good luck and I would keep after D* for a new FREE card.


Considering that another P4 access card, one that is known to work properly, also failed in the Hughes unit (I inserted it, waited for the System Information screen to acknowledge the switch, and then I rebooted), is it really a good assumption to think that a new card would solve my problem?

In searching old threads about the "account closed" problem, of which there are not many, and virtually no verified solutions, I found it to be common to suspect the access card. And, since I know that CCS has a sterling reputation, I may go ahead and pursue the idea of getting another card. Heck, if I KNEW it would fix my problem, I would happily pay for a new card.

Thanks for your response. I would still like to hear from others who may have dealt with this problem before. Anybody?


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

I doubt that the card is the problem, as long as you refreshed your unit after the card swap.

I don't believe the card has anything to do with getting the sat data. I have a couple of unsubbed units that I use as media servers. They have inactive cards and still acquire the data, software upgrades, etc.

Did you check the signal strength? If it is zero, I have a far fetched thought. How long are the center conductors on your coax connectors? Maybe the connectors on the HDVR2 are set a little farther in than those on your other units.

You could try putting a new connector on one coax and leave the center wire longer than normal. Not much trouble and could be a solution.

If you have good signal strength, then I would suspect the hard drive. I don't think CCS does anything with the drives.


----------



## patonenow (Jul 22, 2005)

RICHARD,Here is what I know about the "account closed" problem. Over the years I( have sent 7 D* tivo receivers to CSS. On one I had the same problem as you and returned it again to CSS for free fixing under their 6 month guarantee. CSS goes over the whole receiver including the hard drive, mother board and modum among many other things. They have test cards that they use for the access card and reader. In my case I sent my access card with the unit the second time. It turned out that was the problem. I then took that fact up with D* and after many lengthly communications got it working again.BUT CSS can not give you a new card as it is D*'s place to do it. And D* has some service people there that may not even be giving you the correct "hit".
I would also say that UNCLE might have a valid suggestion IF you havn't tried switching cables around and also it could be as simple as a bad connector on the cable. And as you stated it is only that one unit which would usually rule out the switch.
So I would go up the chain of command at D* until you get someone to really listen and also point out the fact that CSS has checked the unit twice now and the ball is in D*'s court.
I'm not saying that CSS could not make a mistake but my own feeling is I would take CSS's word over D*'s word any day. Good luck and I hope you get it solved.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

unclemoosh said:


> I doubt that the card is the problem, as long as you refreshed your unit after the card swap.
> 
> I don't believe the card has anything to do with getting the sat data. I have a couple of unsubbed units that I use as media servers. They have inactive cards and still acquire the data, software upgrades, etc.
> 
> ...


I don't think the card has anything to do with getting sat data either, but I do suspect that certain conditions could inform the card to terminate the unit's ability to function normally, ie, getting sat data. I have no idea what these conditions could be, but something such as not making a phone call regularly (yes, I know that many people say that having a phone line connected is not important) or the fact that it was shipped to a different part of the country where it was turned on and booted during repair. I fully realize I am grasping at straws here to justify the access card's role in what I am experiencing, but the persistent switching from "account closed" to "account in good standing" and back again has my mind in overdrive!

When the unit is in "account closed", both tuners show 0%. When the unit reverts back to "account in good standing", the tuners show between 85 and 95%.

And, the center conductors on both cables really stick out, perhaps more so than necessary.

I'm not sure how a hard drive problem could cause the "account closed" condition, whereby the tuners are effectively turned off. Perhaps you might elaborate further.

Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

patonenow said:


> RICHARD,Here is what I know about the "account closed" problem. Over the years I( have sent 7 D* tivo receivers to CSS. On one I had the same problem as you and returned it again to CSS for free fixing under their 6 month guarantee. CSS goes over the whole receiver including the hard drive, mother board and modum among many other things. They have test cards that they use for the access card and reader. In my case I sent my access card with the unit the second time. It turned out that was the problem. I then took that fact up with D* and after many lengthly communications got it working again.BUT CSS can not give you a new card as it is D*'s place to do it. And D* has some service people there that may not even be giving you the correct "hit".
> I would also say that UNCLE might have a valid suggestion IF you havn't tried switching cables around and also it could be as simple as a bad connector on the cable. And as you stated it is only that one unit which would usually rule out the switch.
> So I would go up the chain of command at D* until you get someone to really listen and also point out the fact that CSS has checked the unit twice now and the ball is in D*'s court.
> I'm not saying that CSS could not make a mistake but my own feeling is I would take CSS's word over D*'s word any day. Good luck and I hope you get it solved.


I am still leaning toward the access card having some hinky control over my "account closed" problem. I haven't forced the issue with D* yet, but I may end up doing that if it seems like the right solution.

Could you elaborate on this comment:


> In my case I sent my access card with the unit the second time. It turned out that was the problem.


And yes, I would believe CCS anytime before believing anything D* says. Heck, I would believe a used car salesman's opinion before D*.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

As an update to my "account closed" problem, I am going on 31 straight hours now without it reverting back to "account closed". Prior to this, it never went more than 15 - 18 hours.

The only thing I am doing out of the ordinary is making a forced phone call about twice a day. Is this really helping -- I don't know?


----------



## patonenow (Jul 22, 2005)

RICHARD, I think you may have just pointed out a big difference in the problem we both had.When my account "was closed" I STILL had a very good signal. In your case you stated your signal went to zero.
Thus even thro CSS doesn't need your access card and actually doesn't like you to send it I was so frustrated I did it anyway and thus was able to prove it was the access card. But without saying too much about it CSS and D* are not going to get into a battle over it because it is actually D*'s card and problem.
But with you saying you had no signal that brings up a whole new light on the problem. And to go further a tuner is not a seperate part but a part of a part (ie. mother board etc.) I guess I would first have another good talk with CSS and also check your other receivers at the same time when your one with the problem has no signal. Doing that would help validate the problem further. One other thing I have found is there is also the case where your center conductor is TOO long and can ground out your receiver. I have seen cases where the person has a long connector and in a hurry doesn't turn the power off before connecting it and picture trying to connect it without touching something else first. Or being too long can also ground it out inside the receiver. Not saying you did that but one has to look at everything.
At any rate your NOT having a signal changes the problem with the access card and that's why I suggested talking with CSS and not just the office girl there but one who worked on your receiver. Good luck and don't give up the ship.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Its CCS and here is their website which contains their contact info.
http://www.ccscorporation.net/dss.htm
They do great work and I highly recommend them


----------



## patonenow (Jul 22, 2005)

Thank you RBTRAVIS ! After all this time and I couldn't get CCS right but it would benefit any forum user to read their whole web page as there is a lot of useful info for anyone using D*'s receivers.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

patonenow said:


> RICHARD, I think you may have just pointed out a big difference in the problem we both had.When my account "was closed" I STILL had a very good signal. In your case you stated your signal went to zero.
> Thus even thro CSS doesn't need your access card and actually doesn't like you to send it I was so frustrated I did it anyway and thus was able to prove it was the access card. But without saying too much about it CSS and D* are not going to get into a battle over it because it is actually D*'s card and problem.
> But with you saying you had no signal that brings up a whole new light on the problem. And to go further a tuner is not a seperate part but a part of a part (ie. mother board etc.) I guess I would first have another good talk with CSS and also check your other receivers at the same time when your one with the problem has no signal. Doing that would help validate the problem further. One other thing I have found is there is also the case where your center conductor is TOO long and can ground out your receiver. I have seen cases where the person has a long connector and in a hurry doesn't turn the power off before connecting it and picture trying to connect it without touching something else first. Or being too long can also ground it out inside the receiver. Not saying you did that but one has to look at everything.
> At any rate your NOT having a signal changes the problem with the access card and that's why I suggested talking with CSS and not just the office girl there but one who worked on your receiver. Good luck and don't give up the ship.


Reading back over my original post, I see now that I forgot to include that the first time my unit went to CCS in early May 2009, the access card went with it. I was running late, and wanted to get to the UPS facility before they closed, and simply forgot to take it out. That's why I was asking how this fact negatively affected your situation. You stated this was a problem, but I still don't understand why?

While the center conductors are longer than necessary, I don't consider them to be TOO long. And, they have been that way since 1995, and with the Hughes unit since 2004. *Maybe* it has become a problem, but I don't think so.

Now, here is a NEW update. The unit is still plugging away, at about 49 hours since the last "account closed" forced shutdown, but an old problem has resurfaced. Satellite tuner 1 has been dead most of today, and I suspect that if it continues until the nightly download, the lack of ability to acquire satellite information may cause a new "account closed" status. I have used the utility to scroll through the 32 different transponders, and while I didn't make hard notes, there were only one or two that picked up a signal on tuner 1.

This makes me think there is still a problem, unrepaired by CCS, on tuner 1. Is this a logical assumption?


----------



## patonenow (Jul 22, 2005)

RICHARD, I was glad to hear your unit is still working yet.
Regarding the access card when CCS tests a unit they use their test cards for it. When I had the problem for the second time THEN they used mine and found it was my card.
If as you stated you had your card with it they still may have used just a test card. That is why I suggested you talk to them again.
Like I explained earlier the access card is kind of a sore subject between D* and CCS. And with D* using their own "all in one software" that is supposed to work with all their receivers in some cases it simply doesn't. But D* gets huffy when you bring that subject up. That is about all I can say on that subject but if you stick to your objective long enough you should get results.
You seem to have a problem that comes and goes right now and they are the hardest to figure out.
My own feelings are perhaps you should send the unit in again to CCS after talking to them as I know they will honor their work and they won't charge you again.
Guess I will wait for you to decide and if you will experiment some with the receiver and see what happens next.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

I just restarted one of my HDVR2's with *no* access card in it. It acquired the satellite data just fine. So, the card has nothing to do with the loss of signal. The fact that Richard swapped cards and the "account closed" problem followed the unit, not the card, pretty much proves the cards are good. And again, moving the HDVR2 rules out cabling, multiswitch, etc.

So, the only thing that remains constant is the HDVR2. So, IMHO, I am with patonenow. I would call CCS and speak with the tech that worked on it. The fact that it is intermittent is going to be a real bugger to fix.

Since I have a bunch of these units and drives, etc., I would image another drive and just try that. I am not sure how the drive could cause a problem like this. But about 15 minutes of work could either fix the problem or rule out the drive. If you have any drive hanging around you could image it and try it. What have you got to lose?

If you don't have a drive, you could pull the one you have and run the manufacturer's diagnostics on it.

I have lots of these units both in use and in the closet and have never seen this problem before (knock on wood ) I am curious to know the resolution.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

patonenow said:


> My own feelings are perhaps you should send the unit in again to CCS after talking to them as I know they will honor their work and they won't charge you again.


The weekend has crept up on me, and I didn't get the chance to call before the close of business on Friday. I do plan to call Monday and see what I can find out.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

unclemoosh said:


> I just restarted one of my HDVR2's with *no* access card in it. It acquired the satellite data just fine. So, the card has nothing to do with the loss of signal. The fact that Richard swapped cards and the "account closed" problem followed the unit, not the card, pretty much proves the cards are good. And again, moving the HDVR2 rules out cabling, multiswitch, etc.
> 
> So, the only thing that remains constant is the HDVR2. So, IMHO, I am with patonenow. I would call CCS and speak with the tech that worked on it. The fact that it is intermittent is going to be a real bugger to fix.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I responded to this post this morning after post #15, but I must not have hit Submit.

I too am leaning away from the access card being the problem. What with the intermittent tuner / transponder problem (one hour it works, the next it doesn't, then it works again), the solution has got to be related to that.

I have come to the conclusion that the "account closed" problem may be created by rebooting the unit while the tuner 1 is not functioning. It won't be able to acquire satellite data, and perhaps that triggers it to go into that status.

I have now reached the point that I have so many times in the past two weeks, where I turn on the TV, and there is no signal from either tuner. In the past, I would reboot, encounter the "account closed" status, and wait for hours for the "resend authorization" to take effect. This time, I simply channel searched and was able to find a channel somewhere that had a signal, and then just WAIT. It would not be long before many other channels could then be accessed, EVEN on both tuners.

As I stated, I plan to call CCS Monday and see what I can find out. I will consider the hard drive reimage somewhere down the road.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

I did speak to the service technician at CCS today, and he stated that he did replace everything he could think of, including the tuner components, the power supply and the LNB chips. He said the unit sat on his bench for five days, and he was convinced whatever problem there may have been was repaired.

I described the intermittent drop-out of tuner access, where they may both be dead at 4:00 pm and both be active at 9:00 pm, without rebooting or anything. I also described how I had placed the Hughes unit in the Phillips location, and it would still act the same.

The conversation ended with a discussion about possibly replacing the cable runs with something new, such as RG6. The idea is that possibly the Hughes has become susceptible, more so than the Phillips or the Sony we have, to signal loss on the old cable runs, most of which were installed in 2000, and some of which have been in use since 1995. And, quite likely, they are all RG59!!!

Doing a few searches within this website regarding RG6 cable does turn up quite a few discussions that center around tuner problems, so this may be a promising possibility. More later.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Directv has always recommended RG6, it has better shielding. RG59 is for cable TV. It has a smaller conductor, hence lower bandwidth. When Directv did my install in 1999 they used RG6 and all my receivers work great including the HDVR2's


----------



## patonenow (Jul 22, 2005)

RICHARD,
I had no idea you were still using RG59 and so am going to provide you a link to getting the corrct cable.
http://www.dennysantennaservice.com/1693437.html 
Please be informed that there are different forms of RG6 available and if you read the link you should know what you want then.
I agree with all the persons who tried to help you and am sorry that it took so long to find out all the "details" but feel with the correct cable then you can start or go from there.Good luck.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

Okay, I have replaced all the affected cable, for my Hughes unit as well as the Phillips unit, with new quad shield RG6. The results are mixed.

First, all of the cable installed in 2000, when I first got a DVR, was RG6. However, in the spot where the Hughes unit is sitting, I discovered a long forgotten cable that dates back to my first Cable TV installation, in 1985!!! It's unmarked, but almost guaranteed to be RG59, and it was one of the cables connected to the Hughes unit.

While in the attic working with the multiswitch (a ChannelMaster 5x8), I got shocked about 100 times when handling it. The very first output (which the Hughes unit had been using) consistently yielded no signal, so the Hughes connections were moved to the 7th and 8th spots (we only use 7 connections, so that was no problem).

Now that this work is completed, it appears that there has been some improvement in the Hughes unit's ability to acquire satellite data, and use both tuners. But there is still an intermittent problem, one that might be accounted for by the multiswitch alone.

Again today, during the afternoon, tuner 2 could not tune into channel 360, or any other channel between 355 and 365. However, the tuner could pickup other channels, such as 204 (okay, I'm a news junkie) and any of my locals. Later in the night, this was not a problem -- the tuner could pickup 360 or any other channel I tried.

Either the multiswitch is getting to the point where it does not like 140 degree attic temperatures (note: summer in Texas, June as hot as August usually is), or it has degraded (ie, the numerous shocks it gave me) to a condition where it is not functioning well. Or, a combination of both.

To put this long saga to an end, I would conclude that my "account closed" problem was primarily due to the aged cable, possibly the RG59. If that was in fact the cable connected to tuner 1, it could very well explain the inability to acquire satellite data, and for the unit to then be placed into this mysterious condition that NO ONE can explain.

The questionable condition of the multiswitch may have contributed to this problem as well. I plan to replace the multiswitch as well, and hopefully my problems will be a thing of the past.

Thanks to everyone who have posted their comments. It does prove the adage that two (or more) heads are better than one.


----------



## wildbill46 (Oct 20, 2004)

I don't know anything about Sat receivers, but was an electronics engineer.



> Either the multiswitch is getting to the point where it does not like 140 degree attic temperatures (note: summer in Texas, June as hot as August usually is), or it has degraded (ie, the numerous shocks it gave me) to a condition where it is not functioning well. Or, a combination of both.


That is not only DANGEROUS, but can also cause lots of problem. The AC voltage is can be overloading the inputs on the receiver.

You need to find and fix the cause.

Get a $1.79 neon test light and find a ground that you can test between the switch and the ground.

Start by disconnecting all of the receivers from the coax. If the problem goes away then it is one of them. To save trips in the attic then connect 1/2 of then back if it returns then disconnect 1/2 of the 1/2. That should get it down to a single unit.

The problem can be in the receiver or a miss wired receptacle, or in any other equipment (TV, maybe audio) that is connected to the receiver, or anything that is indirectly connected such as a DVD connected to the TV connected to that receiver. Everything except the Remote <G>.

If disconnecting them all does not remove the voltage, then try the power supply to the switch if it does not have one.

If that does not remove the voltage, then start disconnecting the cables from the switch.

The cables might be against an electrical cable with bad insulation. Or against a metal duct that is inturn electrified.

Also the antenna is suppose to be grounded and the feed cable have a "lightning arrestor" which is grounded. Those grounds should be BONDED directly or indirectly to the main house ground electrode system. In most cases that is ground rod(s) and/or a underground metallic cold water pipe within 5 ft of where it enters the house.

Often installers will run these to a separate ground rod. While that can be done, it must be bonded (electrically connected) to the main electrical ground.

If it gets this far you need to call a GOOD electrician. Tell then that you have problems with stray voltage and ground bonding problems. If they say UH! then call someone else.

These type of problems can be cause by things such a bad neutral connection and even with neighbors house or power company system.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

Actually, the voltage on the cables coming from the receivers is coming from the tuners, not the multiswitch. The tuners send 13vDC and 18vDC to switch between the odd and even transponders. I am surprised that it shocked you.

If it is a powered multiswitch, it is usually powered by a low voltage adapter through a coax cable. None of the voltage levels should have been shocking you. And the avaiable current is minimal.

If you were getting shocked, wildbill is right in that you have somethng seriously wrong. However, IMHO, if you had a problem with 120vAC on the case of the multiswitch, you would also be getting shocked when you touched the metal cases on your receivers.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

wildbill46 said:


> That is not only DANGEROUS, but can also cause lots of problem. The AC voltage is can be overloading the inputs on the receiver.
> 
> You need to find and fix the cause.


This is good advice. I think I will start off with the good electrician to begin with. Thanks.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

unclemoosh said:


> Actually, the voltage on the cables coming from the receivers is coming from the tuners, not the multiswitch. The tuners send 13vDC and 18vDC to switch between the odd and even transponders. I am surprised that it shocked you.
> 
> If it is a powered multiswitch, it is usually powered by a low voltage adapter through a coax cable. None of the voltage levels should have been shocking you. And the avaiable current is minimal.
> 
> If you were getting shocked, wildbill is right in that you have somethng seriously wrong. However, IMHO, if you had a problem with 120vAC on the case of the multiswitch, you would also be getting shocked when you touched the metal cases on your receivers.


It is a powered multiswitch, but I agree it is probably not 120vAC. I suspect it is the powered signals being sent by the various DVR's, but with the low voltage, I don't fully understand it.

Also, my previous commentary that made the assumption there was an improvement with the replacement of all the cable was premature. All day today, from about 9:00 am until about 8:00 pm, BOTH tuners were dead. This would seem to validate the idea that the attic heat is causing a problem with the multiswitch, and therefore most of my tuner problems. But, both the Phillips and the Sony units (both Series 1) continued to work just fine. Each one could tune in, on either tuner, the very same channels that I could not get on the Hughes. More correctly, the Hughes could not tune ANYTHING!

Besides getting an electrician involved, my next step is to replace the multiswitch. More later.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

I believe that I have finally solved my Hughes HDVR2 problem regarding the Account Closed problem. It is day 2 now, with nary a glitch in receiving perfect signals on both tuners, even during the daytime, when it was failing in the past.

The problem turned out to be a defective LNB. Unfortunately, this was only discovered after much other troubleshooting and expense led to this as the last possible culprit.

After suspecting my old cable, which included some RG59, that was ruled out when new quad-shield RG6 was installed, and it did not fix the problem. The multiswitch was the next suspect, so it was replaced this past Wednesday, and it did not fix the problem. Suspecting that even the new multiswitch was affected by the high heat in the attic, we next connected the LNB wires directly to my Hughes unit, bypassing the multiswitch, AND IT STILL FAILED. No signal on either tuner anytime between 8:00 am and 8:00 pm, the hottest time of the day.

Off I went to Radio Shack to buy a new LNB, and after installing it, the Hughes unit magically came to life. And, it has been for two full days now, so the problem seems to be fixed.

The old LNB's plastic shield did show signs of weather-exposed aging, and it did have a missing piece, maybe a half inch long, which exposed the interior to the elements, ie. rain and eventual rusting. However, it's still baffling why daylight / heat would cause it to stop functioning, AND only for the Hughes unit, not the Phillips or the Sony. Perhaps Series 1 units are not as susceptible as a Series 2?

Quick Summary - (For the benefit of anyone with similar problems in the future)

* Loss of tuner 2 - this is a condition that the Hughes HDVR2 units are known for, and the repair work done by CCS obviously did correct it.

* Loss of tuner 1 - initially thought to be related to the tuner 2 problem, it was quite obviously due to the degradation of the LNB. Actually, even after CCS repaired the unit, the bad LNB was the culprit for the post-repair loss of BOTH tuners.

* Account Closed - while there may be other conditions that lead to this, I would have to state that in my case, it was caused by not having a functioning tuner 1. Tuner 1 is the tuner responsible for acquiring satellite data, and with it dead, the unit would switch to the Account Closed status anytime it was rebooted while tuner 1 was not functioning. While I have not tested this, and I am not inclined to do it right now, I believe the problem would return immediately if I disconnected the tuner 1 coax, and rebooted the unit.

* Overlooked clue - There was a clue that I did not know how to account for (thus I ignored it) -- the fact that when the tuners started working again in the evening, not all of the available channels could be tuned in. For instance, I could pickup several HBO or Cinemax channels, but not all of them. Channel 503, but not 501. Channel 514, but not 512. In hindsight, it would seem obvious that this should have led me to suspect the LNB. Consider this if anyone sees a similar pattern.

Many thanks to those that have offered suggestions and help during this ordeal.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

Glad you found the problem. I had one go bad once too. It would work fine at night and crap out during the day. I think it got moisture in it and would steam up in the heat blocking the signal.


----------



## patonenow (Jul 22, 2005)

RICHARD:
I was so happy that you finally found the problem. But most of all it just goes to show the good result when a person doesn't give up and goes the extra mile.Rather than blame anything but the problem itself yields the result of a working receiver and best of all you cared enough to come back and share with us the results that may help others in the future. Thank you and best wishes.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

patonenow said:


> RICHARD:
> I was so happy that you finally found the problem. But most of all it just goes to show the good result when a person doesn't give up and goes the extra mile.Rather than blame anything but the problem itself yields the result of a working receiver and best of all you cared enough to come back and share with us the results that may help others in the future. Thank you and best wishes.


Thanks for your comments. I do hope it might help someone else in the future. As most everyone around here knows, talking to the CSR's at D* can be REALLY maddening, and their answers are so consistently worthless! Maybe this will keep someone from having to go through it.

And, you know, there was a time during the past few weeks when my problem seemed hopeless. I was really staring at a TIVO-less life, and I didn't like the look of it (that's a reference to the length of time before the long-hoped for new D* - TIVO unit is released, whenever that may happen). And now, to have it working again just like new -- I never thought it would happen.

(Loud sound of knocking on wood!!!)


----------

